# Proud new owner!!!!



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Proud new owner of an '07 Hobie Revolution in Papaya!!!! Picked it up yesterday night, and will be taking it out for it's maiden voyage tomorrow. So if ya see a Hobie with "The Asian Pear" on the side of it, come by and help me get back on   

Will post pics once I start making mods, right now it's bone stock.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

gratz , im thinking also of getting one also just dont know much about them at the moment . trying to find out more info on them now.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Way to go man !!! I wish I could afford one of those but I have to wait a little longer.

Are you taking her out on a local pond/lake for your maiden voyage?

Do you have all the accessories?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Congrats.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

congrats,fishing will be so much fun.ready to go to plo or cape henlopen?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Congrats buddy. See ya tonight! I'll teach you how to steer one of those babies. Well..... I'll try anyway.... Let's just say you haven't been one of my best students. Been trying to teach you how to catch fish for a long time too..... but that hasn't seemed to work yet either......


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Just remember, don't move a muscle if fishbait is nearby or even on the same vessel.  

I'll see you out there today.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh, BTW, if you get decals for "Asian Pear", I'll need one for "Room 9".


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

fishbait said:


> Been trying to teach you how to catch fish for a long time too..... but that hasn't seemed to work yet either......


Well, it's kinda hard to teach something that you don't know... :redface:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> Well, it's kinda hard to teach something that you don't know... :redface:


Sounds like you speak from experience.

Don't worry buddy. We won't leave you out. But, since you're a heavy dude like me, you're gonna have to wait til I get a real man's kayak so us bigger boys have a way of getting out on the water safely.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Hey, I thought you were the one that can't swim... And you're going to get into a small, tippy boat? Hmm


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Way to hijack my thread you bamas!!!! I was trying to share my happiness about my new aquisition but you ladies had to start moaning and groaning and talking about who's better at what.  

I'll settle the matter:

Both AK and FB can't catch a cold standing butt neked in a freezer full of ice. :--| 

Swimming is for man lovers. That is what PFDs are for. 

I'm gonna end up towing the lot of you anyways when you can't paddle against the current.  

hehehehe, see ya at the lake.

Oh, Cyg, yeah, we're gonna go out to a lake this afternoon (Black Hills) to get my "sea legs" and do a little crap(pie) fishing. I checked the tides and current and it looks good. If I can't hold bottom, I'll just tie some rope around Fishbait and toss him over


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Quit your whining! We are all happy for you. 

Just a fyi, though, swimming is for people who like to survive!  

And you might have to tow FB, not me. I'm getting the Revo as well... :fishing:


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

> I'm getting the Revo as well...


Papaya yellow is over-rated . . . try and find that custom "low-vis green". That's what you need for high-traffic areas!!!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Wouldn't a more stealthy color make sense, or are these ultra bright colors there to make it easier for you to be seen and rescued if something goes wrong?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I think HI VIZ is the way to go . . . both for rescue and other boat traffic. There are a lot of drunk morons out there . . .


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Try high-vis, a fixed light, brightly colored clothing and a spot light. Kayaks are very hard to see from a boat if the waves are over 2'. The more visibility on the water the better, as it would be a boat's responsibility to manuever around a yak, since the vessel is under power, and a yak is not "powered". However, it's hard to manuever if the boat can't see the yak. 

A brightly colored yak would also be less visible to fish. The reason for this is, if you're on the bottom looking up, everything would be bright, therefore a bright yak would be less visible (this is why the undersides of fish are light and the top are dark). A dark yak would show up in the fish's vision as a big dark shape (like a shark). So, unless you're planning to be fishing for fish _above _you, I doubt the bright color would be a problem.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Oh, Cyg, yeah, we're gonna go out to a lake this afternoon (Black Hills) to get my "sea legs" and do a little crap(pie) fishing. I checked the tides and current and it looks good. If I can't hold bottom, I'll just tie some rope around Fishbait and toss him over


Fishbait may suffice as a drift anchor but definitely not an anchor to keep you in place. But you better be careful, once he gets caught in the current you better hold on ... All that *Omentum* creates a lot of *momentum*


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Fishbait may suffice as a drift anchor but definitely not an anchor to keep you in place. But you better be careful, once he gets caught in the current you better hold on ... All that *Omentum* creates a lot of *momentum*


Fortunately, I'm blessed with a large omentum, but not to worry, I don't think I'll wear a PFD because with my size, I'm guessing that I can not sink!  

Disclaimer: For you wackos out there, I only jest.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Sorry for hijacking your Thread FnC ... Fishbait ... what is with the Disclaimer ??? opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Sorry for hijacking your Thread FnC ... Fishbait ... what is with the Disclaimer ??? opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


Wow! An apology for hijacking followed immediately by another hijack! That was GENIUS! The disclaimer was directed at any guy who was getting ready to jump out of their chair and type how bad of an idea kayaking without a PDF is.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I need new glasses because I thought it was in your signature that is why I asked.

I can't wait to try out his new Yak for him   So does this mean that come Fall Yul will be yakking out bunker heads to the outer bar for us to get some Stripies?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey Cyg, I'll probably do a little of that . . . I need to do a little practice, but I'm thinking it'll work out real good!!!!

YAK REVIEW:

Took the "Asian Pear" out to Black Hills today to do a little testing. Didn't catch nothin', but wasn't trying real hard, plus, thunderclouds rolled in after an hour on the water.

Stability: Awesome. Felt super comfortable, and didn't worry about flipping once.

Storage: Neat pockets and cleats everywhere. Place to store everything.

Wetness: Dry as a bone - but then again, I was on a lake.

Tracking: Straight and narrow.

Turning: On a dime.

Speed: The faster you peddle, the faster you go . . . figure that  Plenty fast. I was going a good clip then turned my rudder all the way and it did this neat little slide.

**I was concerned about stopping (not using an paddle) and this was easily remedied by doing the full rudder turn back and forth. Still haven't figured a way to go backwards yet (sans paddle) . . . Hobie will probably figure it out sooner or later, they seemed to have made a monster fishing yak out of the Revolution!!!!**


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

Congrats on the boat that sounds like fun.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I do not know my yaks but this thing has no paddle? It is all pedal and rudder controlled? ... Kewl! Why did you pick this over a paddled yak? I know it is one less thing you have to carry/stow when you are fishing.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

don't forget to rinse the drive.that's what i wanted but got something else.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Cyg, it is powered by the pedal and steered with the rudder, but it does, and always will have a paddle with it. This is for launching and landing and when/if the peddle drive fails for some reason (back-up).

You'll understand it when you see it, but in real shallow water, you need to take the "drive" out and pull the rudder up. You know how those outboards on the bass boats lift up, well, the rudder does the same exact thing via a hand control. Take a look on the hobie website when you get a chance and see how this thing works, kinda neat.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

where di ya buy it?


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

A place that sells kayaks and fishing stuff.com


----------

